# Wolf Hybrid



## SouthPaw145 (Dec 30, 2013)

So i'm strongly considering getting a wolf hybrid puppy. To start you off with some basic information, the breeder claims that the puppies (5 weeks old) are 86%... i would imagine this would qualify as high content.

Information about me:
I'm 24, i am a grad student, and most of the classes that i take are online and so i have a lot of time to dedicate to having a dog.

I have grown up with dogs all my life and my most recent dog is a weimaraner (5 years old, but still very puppy-like). I did a phenomenal job with training her, she is highly intelligent, very affectionate, and very obedient and loyal. I am most definitely the alpha male and i constantly make sure that that is never called into question. 

It should be noted that i intend to get a female, with the understanding that they are naturally less aggressive and more submissive. 

I live in a single family household with a relatively small backyard, id say about 60 feet by 60 feet. But i run about 3-4 miles every day on some woodland trails that are nearby, so i figure exercise could probably be met that way.

One of my biggest questions is, is the training of the wolf hybrid going to be anything that is extraordinarily more difficult than training my Weimaraner? Will I experience too many problems if i go to great lengths to socialize her and keep her in nearly daily interaction with other people (family, friends, roommates)? 

A lot of what i read about when i research the temperament of this breed is mixed messages. You get people who say..."nah you can't have a wild animal like that and expect it to be trained and obedient, they will always refer to their instincts." And then you get people who say "This does is the sweetest dog ive ever had and it has never harmed a fly...etc etc." 

Can i expect this dog to become a loyal companion? Im not so fearful about the potential downside to the dog as i am of its potential behavior around other people. I'm confident that i can assert myself as the alpha of the pack.

Someone please lay this out for me free of opinion. Im just looking for the facts. If its not too much harder than training and conditioning a will-full dog, and can be a loyal and affectionate companion, then i am interested. 

If its something that is likely to get me into a lot of trouble and will be uncontrollable eventually, despite my effort to effectively train it, then perhaps i am not. 

I appreciate the help guys!


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Read "Part Wild" by Ceiridwen Terrill. That will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Do you want to walk alone and never meet other dogs? Hundreds of programmes had failed: Ttheir behaviour is absolutely unpredictable, from very fearful to extremely agressive. *This hybrid - is a breeding GSD backwards.*
Wolfdog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Dogs With Wolf Blood | English Russia


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

how does one get 86% ??

Part Wild is an excellent book which I have recommended many times.

this "alpha" thing -- do yourself a favour and read this book by Wilde [ame]http://www.amazon.ca/Wolfdogs-A-Z-Behavior-Training-More/dp/096677261X/ref=pd_sim_b_1[/ame] . read the few pages offered on the site's "look inside" feature .
Recommended by Ian Dunbar , and behavioural specialists from Indiana's Wolf Park.
At the very very least skim down to the section of alpha concept, which most interpret as some crude linear dictatorial rank power struggle . That can get you into one heap of trouble . Danger to yourself , and the creature , which may be so messed up that it ends up in a rehab centre or worse , life ended abruptly.
The relationship needs to be co-operative and communicative . 
I added this book and Wilde's Living with Wolfdogs to my library , a Christmas gift that I have not had the chance to enjoy yet.
Years ago attended seminars given by Wolf Park behavioural specialist and founder Klinghammer , and by behavioural specialists from the University of Guelph Wolf Park

we have had many threads on the forum dealing with hybrids and breeds set out on a formula of wolf gene integration - Czech Wof dogs or Vlcak. 

Do your research first - be fully informed.


I do not ever intend to own a wolf dog of any sort.

We've had many thread


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Why a wolf hybrid?





 
I think people who breed wolf hybrids are highly unethical. 

Wolf hybrids are one of the worst 'breeds' for mauling children, BTW. They tend to be absolutely horrible to house break, are destructive, are escape artists, hard to train.

Because some may take more after the dog side more, or in some the wolf side, it's hard to know what you are going to get, a wolf or a dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wonder what the canine contributor was?
poodle, golden retriever , Rottweiler , border collie , gsd?

claims to higher wolf % = higher $$$'s

OP says " and so i have a lot of time to dedicate to having a dog."

That's great! a wolf-dog and a dog are not the same thing at all.

OP said "I did a phenomenal job with training her, she is highly intelligent, very affectionate, and very obedient and loyal"

Terrific ! why not challenge yourself , and have your training skills put to the test by trialing . The phenomenal job training means what?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Probably Husky or Malamute, I would guess. I think that's what they normally cross them with to keep them looking wolf-like.

It's every bit as ridiculous to expect a wolf or wolf hybrid to behave like a domesticated dog, as it is to expect a Tiger to behave like a house cat. They are wild animals.

I think it's cruel. The odds of you giving that animal what it needs to be happy in terms of satisfying its natural instincts and exercise requirements are next to impossible.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

There was a member here that claimed to have gotten two hybrid pups within a very short time. Their plan was to kind of document/blog their growth and get answers to any issues that might come up. They haven't posted on here in a very long time though...

The information about wolf-hybrids is very questionable. From what that poster said about them was that its less about the high content, and more about how many generations removed from the wild the "wolf part" is. So...you can have a very high content hybrid, but if the wolf used is a 5th generation captive wolf...its on its way to being a dog and is much less wild than having a 50% wolf hybrid with the "wolf part" being from the wild.

On top of all that, you can't trust hybrid "breeders." Many people don't know (there aren't pedigrees) the truth of what their dog is. Some get told its a wolf hybrid and its actually a GSD/Malamute/Husky that ends up looking like it could be a hybrid. That dog...would turn out to be a great dog (family wise), but from what I've read, a true wolf-hybrid is generally never a good animal to keep captive inside the house. I've heard stories that the dog only bonds to its immediate family and doesn't like anyone else, I've heard stories that they're very skittish and will run away from many people (wolves tend to run away from people rather than confront them in the wild). So its really hard to really gauge what is true and what isn't. Who has a real hybrid and who doesn't? Sadly...most people that have them are the "macho" look at how bad my dog is and I'm an awesome trainer because I can train a wolf...so they'll never admit to any failure, any issues, or if their dog is possibly not a hybrid at all.

Personally, I don't get why anyone would want one. You also need to look up the laws in your area and see if they're even allowed. Take a look at "Nova: Dogs Decoded" and see how different a wolf pup and dog pup are. There was a very interesting experiment performed in that video and really shows the difference between the domesticated dog and the wild wolf.

I'll stress this...just because our breed (GSD) looks a lot like a wolf...it isn't. No one on here will ever tell you their dog is the closest thing to a wolf out there. I don't think anyone here would tell you to get a hybrid and they know that they really can't give advice on how to raise one/work through problems because our breed is nothing like a wolf. Truthfully...its probably the most apart from a wolf due the fact that they are so trainable, biddable, and look to people for direction.


----------



## pwillow (Jun 2, 2011)

This is the only thing that worries me "I live in a single family household with a relatively small backyard"

I mean yeah you go out running but the dog is going to live for a long time. Will you always take online classes, probably not. At some point we have to consider getting a job. Also you go running but accidents happen. For instance when I had a back injury (and I'm only 25) this was something unforeseeable especially since I am fit- but it happened, and then my dogs and I both had to adjust. Luckily there was someone there to help them and take them out, but they had a big backyard to go out to. If something happened to you where you couldn't run everyday (or walk 5 steps in my case) even if you had someone around to help let the dog out, he wouldn't have much to go out to. I'm not trying to be extreme but it's always good to think of worst case scenarios or issues involving health with such a serious consideration of other life.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Those who say their "wolf hybrid" is the sweetest dog probably have a dog. 
Many "breeders" try and dupe potential buyers who are looking for something exotic. And that is probably lucky for the buyer, because what you are looking for, a loyal and affectionate companion who would be ok with your small back yard and content to be your pet, can only be a dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, that's probably true too, Sunflowers.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I know people who had things go very wrong and had their yards and houses destroyed. Also all insurance company's have dropped them. And I also know 1 person who has a male and a female and they are super smart, very sweet and play with my dog at the park each week. 

So it could go ether way... but I heard more bad than good situations. If you want a wolf or the look of one, get a husky or a malamute


----------



## zeusy (Oct 25, 2013)

With wolf hybrids the key is early socialisation. Because your getting it from an early age, it will love and listen to you, the problem is other people and other dogs. Your pup will have huge pack instinct, and will be very loyal to you. You have to make sure you introduce hime to as many people and dogs as possible as early as possible!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

SouthPaw145 said:


> So i'm strongly considering getting a wolf hybrid puppy. To start you off with some basic information, the breeder claims that the puppies (5 weeks old) are 86%... i would imagine this would qualify as high content.
> 
> Information about me:
> I'm 24, i am a grad student, and most of the classes that i take are online and so i have a lot of time to dedicate to having a dog.
> ...


Look into getting a NAID "Native American Indian Dog" they look just like wolves but they are dogs.


http://m.happybendkennel.com/site/m...c7&fw_sig_locale=en-US&fb_sig_network=fw#2211
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

This is a NAID

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

GSDlover143 said:


> This is a NAID
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 The NAID are a very healthy breed too, aren't they? 

zeusy - you can take the wolf out of the wild, but you can't take the wild out of the wolf. The high content hybrids are nightmares to own and a serious liability. Not to mention they will almost certainly live a miserable existence as a house pet.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

blackshep said:


> The NAID are a very healthy breed too, aren't they?
> 
> zeusy - you can take the wolf out of the wild, but you can't take the wild out of the wolf. The high content hybrids are nightmares to own and a serious liability. Not to mention they will almost certainly live a miserable existence as a house pet.


Yes they are relatively healthy and the fact they want a more exotic dog they should look into them imo. I think they are stunning.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Also have a friend on Instagram by the name of Rocky_The_Naid 

Beautiful and wolf like

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wolfs Hybrids are beautiful, not for everyone, some vets wont take them on, its a risk..lots of reasons to not get a hybrid and just stick with a dog.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

No. This is a very bad idea. I have had the misfortune of dealing with many people who have taken on wolf hybrids (including the gentleman whose wolf hybrid killed an infant). They all thought it sounded "cool" to have a hybrid, and soon discovered just how impossible it is to adequately care for one. 

It has been my experience that the vast majority of people who say they own/owned an "easy" hybrid, or grew up with one that never caused a moment's concern, really didn't own a hybrid. 

The real wolf hybrids are very difficult to manage. The difference between your experience training and living with your Weimaraner and the experience you could have living with a training a wolf hybrid is so far apart there is no comparison.

Your yard is too small to turn into the type of enclosure required. Would you even be able to raise the fence to a height that would actually contain the animal? Many towns and neighborhoods won't allow you to buidl as high a you would need to go. And many neighbors will loudly and legally protest when you put in the slanted fence top to prevent climbing out. Who wants to live next door to a home that has what looks like a prison exercise yard? Do you have the money to bury the fence to a depth that would be able to prevent the animal from digging out? That costs a pretty penny.

What will you do for exercise once your hybrid has decided that jogging on leash for a few miles isn't enough? Or what if you can't adequately leash train? 

OP, I am not trying to be rude. But this is the worst idea. Find a Malamute mix and have the looks of a hybrid, with the ease of a domesticated dog. Please, please don't do this.
Sheilah


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

When I was at the highly stupid age of 19 years, I thought it would be incredibly cool to own a wolf hybrid. Everyone told me it was a bad idea. Of course, being 19 and knowing everything, I ignored them all because THIS time, it would be different! 

Well, predictably, it was a massive failure. I spent $500 on this puppy, and the breeder made me take him at about 4 weeks of age so that it could "bond" with me. I had a GSD mix at the time, a female just over a year old, and he bonded with HER. 

I socialized the **** out of that pup. Took him everywhere from the day I brought him home, because I knew that early socialization was important. He loved people, other dogs, and was very friendly and social, but that wasn't the problem. He was incredibly destructive. He ate the siding off the house, insulation under the house, trees, furniture, anything he could get to he would destroy. At about 5 months of age he became an escape artist. I could not keep him in the yard for anything, and had to chain him. He couldn't be left alone--ever--he had extreme separation anxiety and would howl incessantly.

He was impossible to train. If I had a bit of food, he'd do anything, but otherwise, he couldn't have cared less what *I* wanted him to do. His recall was particularly lacking. Fortunately, my GSDx was very obedient, so I could tell her what to do and he would follow her. Sometimes.

Because he was destroying the house I was renting, I got kicked out. I couldn't find another place I could afford that would take two dogs, so I became homeless and had to live in a van with this adolescent wolf hybrid. He peed in the van, he howled, he chewed everything chewable, and finally I realized this was a bad idea. I found him a home up in the mountains, which I thought was ideal, until I went to visit and found him chained up with an empty water bowl. But I was not in a position to complain.

After a couple of months, he escaped that home and was found about 15 miles away on the next ridge. The lady that found him also had a wolf hybrid female, and seemed to understand them, so I was greatly relieved when she said she wanted to keep him. 

A few months after that, I was volunteering at the local animal shelter, and one day I saw my wolfdog there. I asked the staff what happened, and they told me that the female wolfdog had been harassing the neighbor's chickens and got shot. Worried that the same thing would happen to him, and with no way to contain him, the lady dropped him off at the shelter.

He was adopted by some people who moved to Washington state on acreage, and that was the last I heard of him. I can only hope he lived the rest of his life well. 

tl;dr -- Getting a wolf hybrid was a huge mistake--DON'T DO IT.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

There is a guy in our community that has two hybrids. His female looks high content. His house looks like a fortress... no six foot fence would keep these guys in, chain link 12 feet high, and his female recently killed a golden retriever. Hybrids are not dogs and the few that I have met have been messed up. They are not wolves and not dogs and as someone said destructive and frustrated would best describe them IMHO. Long ago I had a friend who had one that destroyed a couch in one hour alone. I almost wonder if this is a Troll.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

most hunting type dogs are what you'd call "biddable" 
and like to please their owners that's what makes them easy to train, 
and then you have a wolf hybrid who doesn't give a rats behind about it's owner or pleasing it, it's not in the wolf's genetics to please a human so
biddable it is not,
as others said, disaster looms, 
don't do it.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have known a couple that made for wonderful pets. I knew two really well from the same litter I think they were crossed with malamute. Both liked to take off and wander but I also saw them get along with plenty of strangers and other dogs. I have also heard horror stories. I wonder how often the stories get more press because there was wolf in the breed? There are lots of dog attacks and bites, put wolf in there and you have a headline. 

One thing I get confused about is you see a lot of people talk about "in nature" and "a wolf in nature" when talking about how to train/feed a dog, then when you talk about a dog with wolf in it it is no longer a dog. You would think if this wasn't a dog then it wouldn't make any sense to look to wolves and what happens in nature as a way to train/feed either.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

we've had folks on the forum before that put their hybrid wolf-dogs on display and everyone oooohhhed and ahhhhed . All those were in the pup stages . The posters never heard from again . I wonder if those hybrids got abandoned once they hit the age where they become more "wolfy" . 

the OP asked "Someone please lay this out for me free of opinion. Im just looking for the facts."
So far the only poster that actually owned a hybrid has been Free-Step whose experience was so terrible it was almost comedic. But not for the animal !!
I gave my opinion and then provided scholarly fact by way of the Wilde books , so that the OP can do his homework and make a wise decision.
My opinion though is don't do it , triple under line that .


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

No way would I want one...ever.

My parents neighbors have two. We can see them in the winter if we go to the back of the property, in the summer the trees disguise them well. They could not be managed in the house and for years have been in a fenced in enclosure outside. They pace back and forth all day & have this sad mournful howl. They are fed and their area clean but it just makes me sad. There existence is just...there. The owner even admitted it was a bad idea. On top of that there's livestock around them in other parts of the property...it's so backwards.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

I read somewhere that dogs remain juvenile their entire lives whereas wolves 
grow up and instinctively began to seek ways to take over
the household (their pack)
this video touches on that,

Fatal Attractions: Wolf-Dogs Kill Owner : Video : Animal Planet


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Watch the Nat Geo on the domestication of dogs. See what is required to actually tame a wolf. Some thing like 24 hour socialization once they hit 4 weeks was what the study determined necessary to make them somewhat safe when they aged out.

Wolf hybrids arent the re incarnation of white fang. Who wants a shy dog thats a PITA to keep.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Okin said:


> One thing I get confused about is you see a lot of people talk about "in nature" and "a wolf in nature" when talking about how to train/feed a dog, then when you talk about a dog with wolf in it it is no longer a dog. You would think if this wasn't a dog then it wouldn't make any sense to look to wolves and what happens in nature as a way to train/feed either.


Feeding...people talk about raw being best because the wolf's and the dog's digestive system is exactly the same...evolution hasn't gotten there yet. The training part has been debunked a long time ago. No one follows the "wolfpack theory" or the alpha dog theory anymore. It's almost faux-pas to even mention the word alpha anymore when it comes to training. When someone says to me that they have established their "alpha status" I tend to have a giggle...does my dog look at me as his leader? Absolutely...but I don't believe I'm the "alpha", I just believe I have earned his respect and loyalty.

Go to that "Nova: Dogs Decoded" video. It shows how quickly a canine can be bred to be domesticated. If breeding the most "people friendly" wolf/fox it takes about 3 generations of selective breeding for the animal to be fairly domesticated and act almost the same way as we see our dogs act.

Like Carmen said...we've had plenty of people get hybrids as pups. And then after 6 months they disappear from the boards. Probably because they know that none of the advice GSD/dog people will give them will actually work with their hybrid, and probably because they don't want anyone knowing that they are having issues.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

This recent article about wolf hybrid "pets" is also worth a read- if you are seriously looking into a wolf hybrid. The wolf-dog in the article escaped a few times and killed two dogs and is now probably awaiting euthanasia. I have a friend who had a wolf-dog escape. The wolf-dog was shot by Fish and Game. Situations like this can only end in tragedy. If this is a troll, fine. But maybe it will show up in a Google search and help someone else. 

Return of the Wolf Dog - Anchorage Press: Featured

An excerpt "“****** (wolf hybrid) attacked the Pomeranian, killing it and trying to rip it off the tie out. There were at least three witnesses to this, ” the animal control officer wrote. “One got in her car and ran towards the attack honking her horn. It stopped the Pomeranian from being carried away but was too late to save it.” ****** was chased away. The hybrid returned to Racquet Circle, where West was able to lure it home with a piece of raw meat, the report says."


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

A few years ago there was a plan to return wolves to Scotland. Everything seemingly was ready to run this programme - the farmers were supposed to be compensated, and a large areas supplied with detectors, and scientits were eager to start on a new work. But, this idea was rejected. The main reason was - that the wolves might mate with local dogs. Something happens in a hybrid, probably, because a hybrid has to survive, he is much more agressive than the wolf himself. Besides the fact that a wolf could be a wimp in the house, a domesticated wolf is a lovely creature, many people have wolves and they are not dissapointed at all. I have met a wolf once, it was a closed pub in Toronto. The owner of the pub had a very big fat white wolf inside his pub, very friendly to any drunk in there, anyone could ruffle him. He said that the gates were never locked, his wolf would never leave the territory being scared of dogs. So, I think, it is much safer to have a wolf than a hybrid.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> A few years ago there was a plan to return wolves to Scotland. Everything seemingly was ready to run this programme - the farmers were supposed to be compensated, and a large areas supplied with detectors, and scientits were eager to start on a new work. But, this idea was rejected. The main reason was - that the wolves might mate with local dogs. Something happens in a hybrid, probably, because a hybrid has to survive, he is much more agressive than the wolf himself. Besides the fact that a wolf could be a wimp in the house, a domesticated wolf is a lovely creature, many people have wolves and they are not dissapointed at all. I have met a wolf once, it was a closed pub in Toronto. The owner of the pub had a very big fat white wolf inside his pub, very friendly to any drunk in there, anyone could ruffle him. He said that the gates were never locked, his wolf would never leave the territory being scared of dogs. So, I think, it is much safer to have a wolf than a hybrid.


 It's totally illegal to own or keep a wolf as a pet. I do agree that a hybrid would be more dangerous because they are more unpredictable, and not as shy of humans. 

Wolves are extremely shy of people


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> It's totally illegal to own or keep a wolf as a pet.


Let me add - in Canada without a permit. But you can get one. And absolutely legal in US.


> Wolves are extremely shy of people


 Not on their own territory and defenitely not to their foster family members. Read more about domesticated, there are wolf farms:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wolves_as_pets_and_working_animalsThese wolves are totally tame, and their cubs are used to be in human hands since they were born.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

You can add me to the list of "when I was young and stupid I thought getting a wolf hybrid would be reeeeally cool." I didn't make it as far as freestep, I started reading all about them. I always loved GSDs (family dog was one) and my favorite thing about GSDs was the biddability and loyalty. The more I read about hybrids, the more it sounded like they didn't really care too much about their owners, had horrible recall, would run away, were really hard to train and focus, etc...everything was the opposite of what I love about GSDs. 

When I did my internship at the zoo I talked to some of the trainers/keepers about hybrids(believe it or not, a TON of the animals at the zoo are owner surrenders from idiots that think they are some wild animal whisperer, until the animal hits maturity, eats the family dog, and destroys the house). 

They were all of the opinion that it was really stupid, not because they couldn't be managed, but because there wouldn't be a whole lot of fun to it. The beauty of the domestic dog is it's deep connection to it's family/owners/humans (some breeds, ours, more than others). It just sounded like the more "wolf content" were in the hybrids, the less of a "connection" there would be. However, most people that get any kind of "exotic" animal, believe they are the exception to the rule, and will have a white-fang, life of pi, swiss family robinson, experience. Then they get eaten...lol.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I guess I would ask, why do you want one? 

Is it legal to own them in your area? If not, are you prepared to have it confiscated if authorities find out?

And, have you got enough insurance to cover a bite/mauling should it happen to someone?

Why not get a good dog ?

Honestly, I think alot of people (not all) get these animals just to go around and say "I"ve got a wolf hybrid"..Ego's.

Wolves belong in the wild, not in someone's backyard unless you are a rehabilitator.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

A good friend of mine has owned 3 hybrids. The first was an "accidental" adoption - dog looked like a shepherd mix and she thought that's what she had until the vet pointed out webbed feet and wolf teeth (I think?). Anyway, I knew that dog/wolf (if that's what she indeed was) pretty well and she was cool - more like a very aloof, fairly reactive shepherd. She stayed with us, 3 cats, and a lab mix during Hurricane Ike and we could leave her and the other animals in the house alone with no issues. 

Her next 2 hyrbids were rescued from bad situations (people who chained them out and ignored them) and are definitely a lot more "wolfy" in appearance and temperament. They are gorgeous, however. I'll admit that. I've only met them a couple of times, but based on those meetings I wouldn't let my "gets along with everyone ho hum" GSD, or any dog for that matter, anywhere near them off leash. They are super shy with people they don't know, they sneak around and hover like scared cats, and they are very, very quick.

My friend works out of the home and is there all the time, and she really "rides herd" on them. They co-exist fine with a cat in their house under her constant supervision. She's very good with them, but most average joe dog owners aren't going to be able to do what she does.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

You've received some excellent advice here, other than check the legality of owning one in your area (they are illegal to own where I live), make sure you have some good insurance or savings account. Prepare for the unexpected.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

sunsets said:


> A good friend of mine has owned 3 hybrids. The first was an "accidental" adoption - dog looked like a shepherd mix and she thought that's what she had until the vet pointed out webbed feet and wolf teeth (I think?). Anyway, I knew that dog/wolf (if that's what she indeed was) pretty well and she was cool - more like a very aloof, fairly reactive shepherd. She stayed with us, 3 cats, and a lab mix during Hurricane Ike and we could leave her and the other animals in the house alone with no issues.


I'm like 99% sure that a wolf's mouth and a GSD's mouth are going to look pretty similar. They have the same amount of teeth and the only difference would be size, but size is a difference in any breed. All GSDs have webbed feet. Not sure what that says about the vet but I'm going to assume your friend's animal was just a GSD mix and not a hybrid.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

David Taggart said:


> Let me add - in Canada without a permit. But you can get one.* And absolutely legal in US*.


Um, actually in the U.S. there is a patchwork of various laws concerning the legality of keeping wolf hybrids as pets. A city might outlaw them, but the surrounding county allow them. An entire state can outlaw them, while a neighboring state allows them. There is no overarching federal law here in the U.S. that allows or disallows them.
Sheilah


----------



## GSD_Dakota (Dec 24, 2013)

My Grandma owns a Wolf hybrid. He is mixed with a Labrador/Newfoundland dog (My dog, Lydia, was Lab/Newfoundland) and the father was a wolf. 
Now my Grandma lives in a small town, and many of the puppies got sold. All of them grew up to be very, very big and wolf like. Some had slightly floppy ears and others had pointy ears. This was 10-14 years ago, so many are passed on now but my Grandma kept a puppy. His name is David. I will tell you the cons:: He is stubborn and could care less for toys or food, he pulls, he will run if he has the chance, he howls a lot(has a wolfy howl too), destructive and territorial.
The pros:: He is very gentle and social, is a great lap dog(xD), if you don't want a 'guard dog' Wolf dogs aren't guard dogs, usually good with other dogs.


I don't really recommend one though. I mean, they are hard to train for most people but for some its a breeze. There are more cons than pros.. I insist, so RESEARCH;


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've only interacted with one wolf/hybrid. It was at the husa shelter, I had lost my lab mix to cancer and was looking to adopt. It was huge, looked very much like a wolf, seemed very playful, but every time I tried to run with him he'd grab my leg and trip me up and the look he had doing it wasn't playful anymore. My GSD Tuke did (not anymore) the same thing, but for her it was all in fun, completely different look/body language. 

It seems like hybrids are conflicted between the instincts of domesticated dog and wild wolf, just doesn't seem fair to mix the two.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't make assumptions on wolf input based on teeth or webbing between feet. 
A few generations of well fed , raw fed dogs and you will see stronger , more deeply imbedded dentition.
from a previous thread where a DDR dog Klockow's Lex is mentioned.
"Here is a little interesting anecdote. When her Klockows Lex passed away she had one of his canines (fangs) removed . I believe she had it mounted and put on a jewellers chain. His teeth were like T-Rex teeth. Huge. I see that kind of dental power coming through some of the DDR lines. I have a female right now that has this sabre tooth lion teeth."
The feet and webbing , the longer the toe and flatter the foot the more evident the webbing is , but all dogs have it . 
Have David DNA'd and see what you come up with.

mr Taggart , what Toronto pub was the "wolf" at .

Monty Sloan Wolf Hybrid Poster Page 1 » Wolf Park
"The wolf and dog have been purposefully bred in North America to produce hybrid offspring for decades and are increasingly bred in parts of Europe as well. However, until recently such hybrids were rare. With the growing popularity of wolves in both the media and with the public, an increase in the numbers of such animals has reached the level of a “fad” pet. Sanctuaries, organizations and wildlife parks specializing in wolves have been inundated with calls concerning these animals. Many calls involve pleas for help when a behavior problem develops, or a legal situation exists that prohibits the owner from keeping the animal. At Wolf Park calls have increased from a few per month, to over thirty. In what has now become a daily routine, we are faced with having to turn down animals offered to us. Many of these animals are probably euthanized."


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

The only wolf hybrid I've ever met that was a pet was living on 30 acres of timber with his owners, free to roam and chase elk all day. He was low content, very timid, not that interested in humans. I know one woman with coy dogs and she runs them next to her bike something like 18 miles a day. They are rescues. The other hybrids I've seen were in specialized facilities. I've seen plenty of malamute mixes the owners claimed were hybrids but were clearly just dogs. Anyone can claim their wolfy-looking dog is a hybrid. Based on the lifestyle you describe, what you really want is a dog. Get a husky mix from a rescue or something. Also in some states rabies vaccines for dogs are unapproved to give to hybrids. There are legal and health issues you need to look into.






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

GSD_Dakota said:


> My Grandma owns a Wolf hybrid. He is mixed with a Labrador/Newfoundland dog (My dog, Lydia, was Lab/Newfoundland) and *the father was a wolf. *


Other than anecdotal evidence, what proof is there that the father was a wolf? Who owned the father? 
Sheilah


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> mr Taggart , what Toronto pub was the "wolf" at


Do you believe I remember every pub name I visited? Almost ten years ago. Very close to the lake, there was Ukranian church on the other side of the street, or somewhere close to it. Maskoka st ? But I remember the drink, it was "Zombie", the day I visited the pub they were trying new souses for barbeque and the wolf's name was Bobo, it was a real wolf, not a hybrid.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah , what pub was the wolf at???
health food inspectors - you can't bring a pet dog into a grocery or food service facility -- if you know Toronto you would be familiar with the cab driver refusing to take a certified service dog , last month's news?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

> you can't bring a pet dog into a grocery


I advice you to visit Toronto before saying that. There are plenty of dog friendly restraunts. Besides, the wolf belonged to the owner of the pub. If he really wanted to place a real alligator behind the bar, nothing could stop him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

advise visiting Toronto? I was born in the shadow of Casa Loma . I lived in and around the U of T grounds, Toronto Beach , Riverdale , developed property in Leslieville. 
dog friendly restaurant means you can tie it outside the enclosure for an outdoor patio -- done that when training dogs in city (Danforth)


----------



## Katy1985 (Nov 16, 2013)

HI, I have strong feelings on this based on personal experience 20+ yrs ago, still fresh. I had a wolf hybrid. I knew both parents. Dad was a german shepherd (wonderful boy)mom a high % wolf, not social, totally skitzy, (I was young and dumb) My female "kasha" was sweet, and a totally alpha challenge. We, (her and I) had the challenge frequently, She could not be trained 100%. We could hike 15 miles, she would come home look at us and pee on the floor. When scolded, she would look you strainght in the eye and challenge me. I never could leave her with anyone. She wasn't mean, just very difficult to train and control. She got hit by a train when out with my husband, I cried but always felt it was a mixed blessing. Not what you want to deal with for the 12+ yrs a dog will live. She was beautiful.

My friend had on of her siblings, totally different dog, more like her shepherd dad. But.... another sibling bit his 2 nephews, unprovoked. They were children under the age of 10. One was bit in the face the other on the shoulder while walking by. This dog also attacked any small animals, dogs, cats ets. Our friend had to walk the dog only where he knew he would not encounter any people or dogs. I used to go into his house and feed this dog when mark was working. He was semi OK with adults. But once again, not to be trusted, strong prey drive is an understatement. This dog lived to be 14 yrs old. I have experience with a total of 5 of these dogs. They should not be bred. This is for the sake of the dogs as most people cannot deal with such behavior. So... whats the point?? It is not a pet, they are 1/2 wild animal.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Freestep said:


> When I was at the highly stupid age of 19 years, I thought it would be incredibly cool to own a wolf hybrid. Everyone told me it was a bad idea. Of course, being 19 and knowing everything, I ignored them all because THIS time, it would be different!
> 
> Well, predictably, it was a massive failure. I spent $500 on this puppy, and the breeder made me take him at about 4 weeks of age so that it could "bond" with me. I had a GSD mix at the time, a female just over a year old, and he bonded with HER.
> 
> ...


You are describing how my husky was for the first 2 years of her life. Her recall still sucks, she is stubborn as can be, but she doesn't destroy the house.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

You can not legally vaccinate a wolf hybrid for rabies in the state of NC. All "domestically owned" dogs are required to have rabies by the age of 4 months.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

David Taggart said:


> I advice you to visit Toronto before saying that. There are plenty of dog friendly restraunts. Besides, the wolf belonged to the owner of the pub. If he really wanted to place a real alligator behind the bar, nothing could stop him.


Umm...some of us are from the Toronto area, I think you need to pay TO a visit.

No you cannot have pets in restaurants, some you can bring a dog to the outside patio, unless you have a service dog, you are not allowed to have them inside an establishment that serves food.

It is illegal to own a wolf in Canada. The only people who get permits are licensed wildlife rehabilitators. Some US states allow them, many do not, the only one that allows you to own a wolf as a pet without a permit is Nevada.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Taggart , wait a minute , why didn't I think of this before.

Just got an email from someone very pleased with the skin improvements on their formerly crusty itchy dog , and could they visit me at "market" next time I'm there to show me.

I answered -- people have come by spontaneously innocently walking their dogs in to the year round indoor farmers market , or being surreptitious and hiding little "pocket" dogs in their jackets . They get escorted out quickly. Later in the day I get the lecture about informing my customers to not have them bring dogs into the market (Waldorf) Health regulations prevent dogs and food products being in the same environment. I had to tell them that I would love to meet and see the results but they would have to send for me and I would visit them in the parking lot .

At one time I was hoping that I could take a pup to socialize , exposure and experience , have them in a crate at the back of my booth. Nope . No can do.

Health inspection is frequent to make sure everyone is practicing safe food handling . Licence to operate at stake .
no wolfs , no alligators - no dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

There are breeds which are bred to look like wolves , but are all dog.
Finally remembered this one , Tamaskan Welcome to the Tamaskan Dog Register, the official worldwide registry. -- has a recall. Recall -- recall. 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=tama...WNroHwBw&sqi=2&ved=0CIwBEIke&biw=1097&bih=483


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

Carmspack, you are correct, no way of knowing if my friends first dog was a hybrid or just a shepherd mix of some sort. All I know is she was cool. I'm pretty sure the remaining 2 in her pack are the real deal, however, based on behavior alone.

Some of the counties here have restrictions on licensing hybrids. It's pretty easy to get around that by playing dumb and saying you have a "malamute mix".


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Many years ago I took in a collie/wolf because she was running wild and the owners really could care less. She was about 4 months old and a beautiful dog that became attached to me very quickly. I was homeless at the time and had no clue what to do with her, but she was safer with me then her owners. Finally I caved in and was going back home, but my mom would not allow me to keep her, so I brought her to the police station. I was advised not to say what she was because its illegal here, but a police officer with 5 year old twins took her(knowing what her breed was). I seen her about 10 years later and she did very well with the family and was still getting around nicely. I have never seen another dog like her and I'm happy that I was able to find her a home being the breed she was. She looked more like a collie and that probably saved her life


----------

